# Rollout of world's largest aircraft



## a_majoor (11 Jun 2017)

This is far larger than any other giant transport, and unlike the planes which carried the Space Shuttle, is designed to suspend the load under the centre portion of the wing. This is designed to carry rockets to high altitudes for launch, and is certainly much larger than any comparable aircraft (the most famous air launcher is a modified B-52 used by NASA, and VirginGalactic has a much smaller custom built carrier aircraft).

I suppose a giant streamlined cargo pod could be built to be suspended from the cradle, which would make the aircraft semi practical (you could use it for other purposes than carrying a rocket), but this is mostly for interest:

http://newatlas.com/stratolaunch-worlds-largest-plane/49820/?li_source=LI&li_medium=default-widget



> *Stratolaunch, the world's largest plane, emerges from its hangar for the first time*
> Rich Haridy  May 31, 2017
> The world's largest plane is out of its hangar for the first time
> 
> ...


----------

